# Finally Georgia is getting cold!



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Well its that time of year again but its our first time with a hedgie. I already have ordered a ceramic heater and the thermostat. But as far as heating the bottom. I saw recommended that people use heated blankets under the bedding to help. So which blanket would yall recommend and how to set it up to avoid getting hedgie juice on it? Also for her heater setup I have her under the table with light and towels around the table to trap the heat in. But how exactly do you set up the heater around the cage?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you have a thermometer in her cage, too? If not you will need one. 

I think most people only use heating pads on the bottom of the cage when they have a sick hedgie or elderly hedgie that requires more heat. You should be good only with the CHE, depending of how big your cage is and the voltage of the heat emitter. 

I don't know how your set up looks like, but I have my CHEs resting on top of my girls cages, and during winter I put towels all around the cage and on part of the top of cage. I use clothes pins to secure the towels in place. It works great and believe me, my house can get REALLY cold. My girls cages are 2x2 C&Cs and we have 150w CHEs. 

Also during winter I use several layers of fleece on the cage floor topped with a layer of flannel (I have hemmed flannel blankets for bedding.) During summer I only use flannel. 

Hope it helped a little!


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Helped alot thank you.


----------

